# 3dp 5dt and going mad.



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I'm just looking for some reasurance here and hope your words of wisdom will help me out....I'm only I'm 3dp 5dt and already I know I'm going cuckoo!   

Basically I've been feeling really positive since tx but today I had acupuncture and asked her what she thought of my pulses.  She said my pulses were slow and that she was glad that I came in.....this was a bit dissapointing as I've had sensitive nipples for the past couple of days and hoped that it had worked, after her comments I'm feeling rather down    Also on the way back from tesco I drove over a bump in the road and it hurt in 'that tummy area' and it has been achey since so I'm getting paranoid that I've knocked my wee blast out...I  know myself that it sounds daft but i just need to have some reassurance......

Thanks in advance

Mia x


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Mia 

I understand how you are feeling I'm 5dp5dt and the wait is a killer.  But I'm sure that you can't knock your blasto's out, driving over a bump will not dislodge them. 

I have read and been told that the cramping one feels can be the embies implanting, so it could be that.   and big   

I'm sure everything is fine. Chin up and here's to the next week going a bit more quickly than the first.

Take Care.
Moo. x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Moo....I thought I would be OK but obviously not!  My otd isn't till 8th June so ages away.  Whens yours?

Mia


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Mia

Mine's on the 2nd Jun although that is earlier than they have given me before.  On the other two occasions (both with blasto's) they have asked me to wait 14 days but this time they have given me a 12 day OTD.  

To be honest though I've always given into temptation and tested early!!! normally around the 9/10 day mark!!! Then I get all upset when in hind sight I should have just tried to enjoy the whole PUPO bit!!  

Are you feeling any better?

Moo. x


----------

